# Our first vivarium.. 18x18x24. (Pic Heavy)



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

My daughter and I were given an 18"x18"x24" Exo-Terra terrarium for Christmas.. And I think we decided to go the dart frog route. We had various other pets over the years, but nothing with live plants or an Eco-system. I've spent the last few weeks on here reading and envying everyone's builds. Finally, giving it a go.










We live in SWFL.. So, we have native Cypress trees and driftwood. Picked up various pieces I found over a few days. Also, found some Palm Tree roots.










Always loved the way moss looked in a vivarium so copied Grimm's idea and built an access tunnel and some duct work. The access tunnel would allow for a pump to be installed for a waterfall feature, a fogger, and provide access to the bottom of tank.. when needed.










Framed out a small water area using Egg Crate and zip-ties. I left an opening so I could install pump through access tunnel. Created a barrier out of black expanding foam covered with silicone and coco-fiber. Egg crate will be covered with a subsrate barrier to help with filtration.










Positioned the access tunnel and duct work together and covered with expanding foam. Added a few pieces of wood, a 3" net cup, and a few palm roots while still wet. Thought it would be neat if I could get the waterfall to follow the curve in wood.










Added more wood with lots of silicone and more foam.










Did a little carving..










Checked position and planned on adding more net pots. Used a dry-erase marker on the outside of glass to guide me when foaming.





































Checked position again..










Did some more carving and added drains to all the net cups..










Used black silicone to coat the foam, then covered with coco-fiber.. Pressed the coco-fiber all over to ensure good coverage..



















http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/02/04/ypyruzyt.jpg[/IMG

Added tubing for fogger (yellow arrow) and reinforced waterfall path with Titebond III wood glue (red arrow)..

[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/02/04/y6anuqer.jpg]

Gave bottom a rocky look using carved foam.. Covered with wood glue and a light sprinkling of coco-fiber.





































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is where I'm at.. Still have to get waterfall, fogger, and misting system running. Once that's done I'll be doing a hydroton, substrate barrier, ABG/springtail mix, then leaf litter bottom.. That'll be followed by the planting of the tank.. Then hopefully not to long after that few frogs!! 

I've never attempted anything of this nature and am hoping it turns out well.. 


- Robbie

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking good! Make sure to run the waterfall for a while to get a concrete grasp of the water flow. You really don't want it splashing into your soil. 
Also, the best advice I can give you is, take your time. I rushed my first viv and tried to rework it several times because I messed up so many things I could have avoided by not rushing. I recently gutted that viv and have been working on it for almost a month now. 
Time is your friend when it comes to viv building. 
I wish someone had told me that earlier 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

From what I can tell, you got one helluva great start Robbie! Very impressive for your first viv and first post! Looks like you definitely did your homework before attacking this project.

-Chris


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Robbie, congratulations on your first viv (it wont be your only one ) and welcome to the board. Your tank looks great!!! keep the pictures coming.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice going!


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Trying not to be redundant but.......that looks awesome. Great job on your first build, (I also agree it wont be your last lol ). And welcome to a great community. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome all! I will definitely post more as a go along. 

Trying to find a small water pump and humidifier locally via garage sales and Craigslist.


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Look at this gem I found at my local Goodwill for $4.99..










Puts off a TON of fog, runs cool, and silent.
Now just need to adapt it to my hose and my fogger should be up and running.

Picked a bunch of sea grape leaves and a pile of oak leaves for my litter also.

Pump is in the mail for waterfall.. 

Ordering MistKing system when funds roll around.

Getting excited!


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

http://youtu.be/izIRgYKY8os


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a video testing the new Fogger setup..

http://youtu.be/1i_xvKtj8go


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this normal? Should I use screen instead?

I had planned on using a standard weed blocker as my substrate barrier, but when testing my waterfall I noticed the water was piling up instead dripping through.. Should I be using something different?


----------



## Durrells (Jan 22, 2013)

RobbieR113 said:


> Is this normal? Should I use screen instead?
> 
> I had planned on using a standard weed blocker as my substrate barrier, but when testing my waterfall I noticed the water was piling up instead dripping through.. Should I be using something different?


I just used standard fiberglass window screening and that works like a charm


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I use fiberglass window screen also but double it up to hold the finer particles. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks! I'll make the switch.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

On my first tank I used regular fiberglass screen as well (doubled up). It worked better since it holds most of the particles back and water moves through more quickly. I once used a felt type weed blocker but that would stay soaked and my substrate was always too wet. If you are extremely worried about particles/water retention problems go to your local fish store and buy a few feet of sump particle mesh. A little expensive at ~$5 a square foot for the cheap stuff but that will hold back your fine particles while allowing water to go right through it. You could even buy the premium mesh filter that removes ammonia/phosphates etc from the water which will keep your water cleaner/smell down from the tank.

Mesh Example

Hope this helps- Nick


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Feb 4, 2013)

Jesus, I need to get you to come help (do) mine lol. The best I can manage is a fake little water dish surrounded by moss.


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

I switched the substrate barrier out for a couple layers of fiberglass screen. Much happier with the drainage. Got my ABG Mix, sphagnum moss, and some sheet moss.


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Found some cheap Blue LED strips on Amazon.. $8 for 4 strips. Just playing with some red ones in skull coco-hut.


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Had some troubles with shipping on my plants from Josh's Frogs, ended up finding some at my local Lowe's. 

Starting to come together.


----------



## Hansen2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

This looks really good, no joke. Like another member said, don't rush it, I did with my first viv and I am slightly unhappy with it but I don't want to disturb my inhabitants. I do have a question for you. How did you get that "rocky" look on the bottom portion of your foam?

-Peyton


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Your tank is really cool  I love the skull.


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks! The rocky look is from black expanding foam designed for ponds. After it expanded for about 30 minutes, I cut the round tops off with a razor knife. Then I cut the sides to remove any other rounded sides. I used Titebond 3 Ultimate glue to completely cover it and sprinkled some coco-fiber on top.

Some of the deeper parts I used black silicone to give it added depth.


----------



## Hansen2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great stuff pond and stone or something like that right? I wasn't very clear on my question, lol. How did you make it grayish looking for the rock look? Acrylic paint?
-Peyton


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's an expanding foam designed for waterfalls and ponds.. I found it in the gardening section of my local Lowe's. Works the same as Great Stuff, but its easier to hide. The center is that light gray color when completely dry, it's black when still wet. All I did was carve it to look like rocks once it dried. The areas I wanted darker I put black silicone on.. Afterwards, I spread on Titebond wood-glue with my finger and sprinkled it with coco-fiber. No paints.


----------



## Hansen2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ahh, I had never seen that before! I love how it dries gray. I was so confused, lol sorry. Thanks for the photo, I may go check out my Lowes!


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Only problem is its expensive! Like $13 a can at Lowe's. Found something similar at a Garden Center for $9..


----------

